# Where to buy pink salt or similar and meat hooks?



## Leglessracing (Nov 15, 2017)

hi guys,

I’m new around here.
Looking to dry cure some belly pork into bacon
Can anyone let me know where the best place is to buy pink salt? Tesco at £3.10 doesn’t seem cheap!
Also where can I get a bacon hanging hook?

Look forward to hearing from you guys soon.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

I'm assuming you are in England.  My best answer (not living there) would be to check on Amazon.co.uk
I was able to find cure #1 as well as Bacon Hooks on the Amazon.co.uk site.

Best of luck :)


----------



## lwestby (Nov 15, 2017)

I just bought some casings, seasonings and bacon hooks off the waltonsinc website.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 15, 2017)

https://www.butchers-sundries.com/curing-salts-44-c.asp

http://butcherssupplies.co.uk/epage...36-479c-9209-dfd27891414a/Categories/Sundries



http://butcherssupplies.co.uk/epage...479c-9209-dfd27891414a/Categories/Sundries/10


----------



## molove (Nov 16, 2017)

Leglessracing said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone let me know where the best place is to buy pink salt? Tesco at £3.10 doesn’t seem cheap!



The pink salt that you can buy in Tesco is just salt that is pink, it is not Cure#1 also known as Prague powder, which is a mixture of salt and sodium nitrite that you need for curing meat. It is coloured pink so that you don't confuse it with normal salt as it needs to be used in precise small amounts otherwise it is toxic.
So just to repeat do NOT buy Himalyan Pink Salt thinking it is used for curing meats, it is not and you could give yourself very bad food poisoning if you did try to use it instead of Cure #1


----------



## homeruk (Nov 17, 2017)

hi
if your looking at pink salt in tescos for curing pork then you need to do some serious reading up on websites before you poison someone


----------

